# August And YTD Cruze Diesel Sales



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Are diesel sales of Cruze nation wide yet?


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

I like those numbers. Thanks for sharing Tomko! Congrats to all of the new Cruze Diesel owners in the forum. 

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Thanks for posting that! I know that there are still many dealers that don't have any of these cars yet, and it's nice to see the numbers going up every month. There's a nice highlight in the Cruze brochure which probably gets some people's attention that otherwise would not have realized the car exists.


----------



## 98sonoma (Nov 30, 2010)

How about some advertising for the clean diesel? Just saw an Audi commercial last night about their (VW) diesel...kinda funny.


----------



## Boog8302 (Sep 6, 2013)

Just purchased a Cruze Diesel on 5 Sept. I love the car. I had a 07 Aveo, and I must say I feel 10x safer in my Cruze.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Boog8302, 

Congratulations on the Diesel purchase!

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## jpm84092 (Jun 23, 2013)

Tomko said:


> Chevrolet sold 430 Cruze Diesels last month for a year to date total of 965.
> 
> Of 22 diesel 'cars' on the market, the Cruze Diesel is already in ninth place and only two sales away from the eighth place Mercedes ML Class Diesel.
> 
> ...


I have yet to see a TV commercial for the Cruze Diesel n the Salt Lake market, even though SLC had the diesel since Memorial Day (when I bought mine). That may be because Chevy has not done a complete roll out yet. I absolutely love my little torque-monster.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

98sonoma said:


> How about some advertising for the clean diesel? Just saw an Audi commercial last night about their (VW) diesel...kinda funny.


They ran ads for the Cruze Clean Diesel on TV during August. I saw them many times.


----------



## mattjt21 (Jul 12, 2013)

I saw the Audi commercial, it is perfect as other Cruze owners have said they have experienced the Diesel station issue as well. Chevy should advertise the Diesel during the super bowl. Especially if they make the canyon and colorado diesel as well.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Hey, TOMKO, what are the current *YTD* 2.0LT Diesel Cruze sales numbers?


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Sorry guys - my mother passed at 2:30 this morning. I've been staying with my parents and been a little tied up with the arrangements and managing the complex family dynamic that exists when people spend their lives with unresolved interpersonal issues. 

Her death was expected and she died peacefully in her sleep and in her home as was her wish. 

Should have the sales figures for y'all later in the week. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## newsguy99 (May 24, 2013)

In Early Aug. I spoke with my service rep. since I was there a few weeks earlier for my condensor replacement. And he said, they sold 2, within a weeks time. He also test drove one, and all he could say was 'WOW, impressive".

Now, my only worry is, with the price of gas coming down (its under $3.00 for E10 87 here). Is going to weigh heavy for people considering purchasing a CTD. With Diesel running around $3.80 a gallon, it'll be a hard choice.


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

It probably does not matter at all in the big scheme of things, but when I was in final negotiations for my Cruze TD there was a couple in the office next to me after the same car. They ended up buying that car and I had the dealer locate one for me. Still that is 2 Cruze TD's sold at the same dealer in one week, I hope the resale value sticks on these like the TDI's have with VW. 

Also,

Sorry Tomko for your loss


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Tomko said:


> Sorry guys - my mother passed at 2:30 this morning. I've been staying with my parents and been a little tied up with the arrangements and managing the complex family dynamic that exists when people spend their lives with unresolved interpersonal issues.
> 
> Her death was expected and she died peacefully in her sleep and in her home as was her wish.
> 
> ...


Sorry for you loss. Our prayers are with you


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Tomko said:


> Sorry guys - my mother passed at 2:30 this morning. I've been staying with my parents and been a little tied up with the arrangements and managing the complex family dynamic that exists when people spend their lives with unresolved interpersonal issues.
> 
> Her death was expected and she died peacefully in her sleep and in her home as was her wish.
> 
> ...


Sorry for your loss. I lost my father in July, it is definitely not a good time.


----------



## 98sonoma (Nov 30, 2010)

Jim Frye said:


> They ran ads for the Cruze Clean Diesel on TV during August. I saw them many times.


I don't recall seeing one. What type of programming were you watching when they aired?


----------

